# Puppy easily distracted and won't poop outside



## ZaynsMom (Oct 25, 2013)

My puppy Zayn is a 9 month old Cairn Terrier/Shepherd mix and has been potty trained to poop outside since he was 3 months old. The problem is, I live in a lively apartment complex and there always seems to be some distraction when we go outside...kids playing, other dogs, blowing leaves!! Zayn is so easily distracted by them, that he'll forget he has to go. He sits by the door, will bark softly to get my attention, but once i leash him and go outside, he's in play mode! He wasn't always like this, how do I stop this!??? It's such a pain especially when I need to head out to work and he won't go...knowing he very well has to poop and will be crated for the afternoon!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

you might just have to wait him out and keep him on leash during poop time so that he can't run and get into play mode. Make potty as boring as possible.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

^ agreed. 
When I was house training my Kidogo I would stand in one spot with him on the leash and say "go potty", and waited for him to go. Once he did he got big-time praise, THEN we'd start our walk. No potty = no walk. Try to do this more when you know he has to go, like after he eats or after you come home from work.


----------



## ZaynsMom (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks folks...I have been doing that, we go outside to the front of my building on his leash and stand in one area, he's good about peeing immediately, then I take him to his poop area and he just walks around, chews the grass, rolls around, or gets distracted by the environment. It was never like this before, I'm not sure what changed for him. I've always praised him with a enthusiastic voice and hug/rub. I guess patience is a virtue.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Puppies do run through your patience don't they. I wauted literally for 2 hours and 45 minutes for Manna to poop once. Didn't allow her to roll in the grass or anything and I just stood like a lamp poll with her on a 6foot leash so I wouldn't be interesting.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It's better to keep it short and frequent... 5-10 minutes every 30 minutes rather than standing outside so long.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Kayota said:


> It's better to keep it short and frequent... 5-10 minutes every 30 minutes rather than standing outside so long.


Normally I would agree, but some pups will poop 5 seconds after going inside. Manna was one of them.


----------

